# General Patton - 16 weeks



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Tell me about my puppy! I'm trying to learn more and if he has decent conformation I'd be interested in trying out the UKC breed ring if he's not going to be laughed at. 

Best stack so far... 16 weeks old today.


16 wks stack by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Tell me what to fix on my stack, too? XD


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He and Legend both look SUPER leggy right now. I took Legend's picture today to and I much prefer him at 13 and 15 weeks, but that is to be expected.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Tell me about my puppy! I'm trying to learn more and if he has decent conformation I'd be interested in trying out the UKC breed ring if he's not going to be laughed at.
> 
> Best stack so far... 16 weeks old today.
> 
> ...


Is his tail curled to the side in the picture or is it actually that short?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Knowing that dog I'm gonna say the tail never stops wagging!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

liesje said:


> knowing that dog i'm gonna say the tail never stops wagging!


lol! :d


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol yes, his tail is wagging. No idea how to stop that.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The stack overall is actually very good. The only thing you need to watch (and I do it too, sometimes) is that the extended leg is stretched a bit laterally from his body. Pull it straight behind.

Nice layback of shoulder, a bit short in the upper arm and perhaps a bit straight. Flat withers leading into an arched loin, which I would like to see straighter. Croup is of decent length. Could be a smidge longer and less steep. Good tail set, nice and low.

He has good bone for his age. Knowing his father he's going to be very moderate in all aspects. Pasterns a bit soft presently, but he's 16 weeks. He maintains good feet in spite of the pasterns. I would like to see more rear angulation. Not a ton...just a slightly deeper bend of stifle and a bit broader thigh.

He looks to have good planes on his head from the side. I'd say he needs to be more masculine, and I would like "more", but honestly, I find most puppies to be kinda "Meh" in the head region at this age.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks! 

That lateral movement of his back left didn't seem nearly as prominent until I saw the picture later. :doh: I will have to pay attention to that for sure. 

I thought maybe his pasterns were a little soft, but I wasn't sure. Anxious to see how that may change. His turn of stifle (is that the proper wording? ) has looked better, so I'm hoping that changes a little bit as well with age. 

First GSD puppy I've stacked so I'm still learning!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The Colonel has been promoted to General !!!! Looking good ! Not that I know a thing about conformation but the line created by the back of the neck and the back of the ears is perfectly straight....I assume that is quality...but..what would I know?


SuperG


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely go for the UKC show ring, he is a super pup... basing that on the photo.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance as I am not show ring driven but completely understand those that are....even been to a few conformation shows as a spectator...not to digress...but the thing that completely blows me away at these AKC shows is there is a bazillion dogs of all breeds ( including GSDs...this for those with unruly GSD beasty puppies and adult ) and they all are the most wonderfully behaved creatures en masse I have witnessed. If one dog barks, it's almost like a aberration... I think to myself...wonder what would happen if I cut my gal loose in here....cracks me up.

I mentioned AKC ....never knew there was a UKC...briefly read about it....briefly. This UKC group has an event called Squirrel Dog Championships...talk about something my pooch does without any direction!
From a brief glance, this UKC looks to be performance oriented and rather interesting..... I like the idea of "total dog". 


SuperG


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> That lateral movement of his back left didn't seem nearly as prominent until I saw the picture later.


It never does, lol



> His turn of stifle (is that the proper wording? )


If you mean the bend of his knee, yes  Rears do crazy thing


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

SuperG said:


> Excuse my ignorance as I am not show ring driven but completely understand those that are....even been to a few conformation shows as a spectator...not to digress...but the thing that completely blows me away at these AKC shows is there is a bazillion dogs of all breeds ( including GSDs...this for those with unruly GSD beasty puppies and adult ) and they all are the most wonderfully behaved creatures en masse I have witnessed. If one dog barks, it's almost like a aberration... I think to myself...wonder what would happen if I cut my gal loose in here....cracks me up.
> 
> I mentioned AKC ....never knew there was a UKC...briefly read about it....briefly. This UKC group has an event called Squirrel Dog Championships...talk about something my pooch does without any direction!
> From a brief glance, this UKC looks to be performance oriented and rather interesting..... I like the idea of "total dog".
> ...


UKC is a lot of fun, and it's a little more moderate and easy going as well. Since the have the "total dog" concept going they don't look for as intense extremes like AKC would. We compete in ukc lure coursing and dog diving already and have tried out weight pull a little. I really like the venue as it's a little more newb-friendly.  and of course I like that they want dogs to "work" or "perform" just as well as they show in the ring. 



Xeph said:


> It never does, lol
> 
> 
> If you mean the bend of his knee, yes  Rears do crazy thing


Haha yes that is what I meant, perfect. I'm very excited to compare and see how much he changes. Thank you for the help!


----------

